# Do you ever wonder...



## eatmonksus (Feb 17, 2009)

why we do all this? why we continue to have strength to move forward for no real reason?? do we even have a reason to be here, one that would explain our existence? just ponderings of a drunk insomniac. depression sucks.


----------



## Chro (Feb 17, 2009)

Gotta say I think the same thing everyday, I can't believe in god much anymore, I don't feel to much for any religious explanation, and if you follow the ideas of science and biology we are here because we are here and nothing more. So all I can say is have fun with life, its all you can do.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive felt that for a long time.
All Im motivated off of anymore is to just see amazing things before I go
and never stay in one place too long.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with beer mortal. I'm not really trying to move forward to anywhere particular. I just want to see and do some cool shit while I'm alive.


----------



## bote (Feb 17, 2009)

I tend to think of life as a book, with boring parts and beautiful parts, stuff that's hard to understand. You can put it down for awhile and lose interest in it, but something makes you want to see what happens next- only difference in life is that the "something" that happens next is what we decide to do with ourselves.


----------

